# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chào các bạn, 
Chắc trong tay một số bạn bây giờ đã có tấm vé khuyến mãi đi Manila cho năm sau rồi phải không? Đúng là một chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn^^. Nhưng nếu bạn nào vẫn chưa mua được vé thì đừng có tiếc! Hãy bù lại bằng cách lựa chọn cho mình một trong những gói khuyến mãi hấp dẫn của các khách sạn/resort dưới đây hoặc cùng thoải thích shopping tại “Thiên đường mua sắm” Hồng Kông. Hay tận hưởng không khí Tết cùng các tour Nha Trang - Đà Lạt, cao nguyên đá Hà Giang. Đến Hàn Quốc, Ấn Độ - Nepal. “Nào mình cùng lên xe búyt, nào mình cùng đi chơi nhé!..”  :dance: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Dynasty Resort, Mũi Né - “Chương trình đặc biệt Mũi Né 1”*

Giá: 74$/người (ngày thường), 77$/người (thứ 6, thứ 7)

* Bao gồm:

Xe máy lạnh đi và về1 đêm phòng hướng biển1 bữa ăn sáng, 2 bữa ăn trưa - set menu và 1 bữa ăn tối - lẩu hải sảnTận hưởng tour Sunrise package tại Hòn Tằm resort (*)Tham quan 4 điểm

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/03/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hoi An Historic Hotel, Hội An - “Season’s greetings package 2012”*

Giá: 109$++/người/phòng twin

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với bufet sáng hàng ngày cho 2 ngườiXe buýt riêng đưa đón đến bãi biển Cửa ĐạiĐưa đón sân bayMiễn phí sử dụng 40 phút Back Stress tại Zen Spa cho 1 người1 bữa tối dưới nến tại nhà hàng The Oaks TerraceGiảm 10% F&B và dịch vụ giặt ủi (ngoại trừ sấy)Miễn phí tham gia bài học Tai-chi và lớp tiếng Việt theo lịch

* Lưu ý:

Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụGói này áp dụng từ 01/12/2011 - 07/01/2012 (không kết hợp với các gói khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Romance Hotel, Huế*

Giá: 145$net/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deuxe với buffet sáng hàng ngày10 phút bấm huyệt chân1 suất thư giãn cho mỗi người tại Romance SpaĐón hoặc tiễn 1chiều sân bay Huế1 bữa buffet tối với nhiều lựa chọn các món đặc sản Huế, thức ăn Tây & Á tại nhà hàng RomanceCity tour Huế cả ngày, thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/01/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Saigon - Phu Quoc Resort & Spa, Phú Quốc - “Honeymoon package”*

Giá: 394$++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng VIP sát biển với 2 bữa điểm tâm cho 2 người1 chai rượu vang, trái cây và hoa trong phòng vào ngày đếnĐón - tiễn tại sân bay2 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn tại bãi biển riêngTham quan thị trấn Dương Đông bằng ô tôTặng ảnh lưu niệm kì nghỉMiễn phí sử dụng các trang thiết bị của resort: bida, sân quần vợt (từ 8h đến 16h), sân tập golf, bi sắt, xe đạp nước, cờ vua, thuyền buồn, phòng giữ trẻ và dịch vụ bác sĩ tại phòng.

* Lưu ý: Giá không bao gồm phí dịch vụ, thuế VAT và có thể thay đổi mà không cần báo trước.

Chương trình áp dụng đến tháng 12/2011.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

* Nhà Việt Hotel, Ninh Bình*

Giá phòng: (bao gồm ăn sáng và thuế VAT)

Double Standard: 15 USD/phòng/đêm.Superior Mountain View Double: 17 USD/phòng/đêm.Superior Mountain View Twin: 19 USD/phòng/đêm.

Là một khách sạn còn khá mới mẻ, nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, gần nhà ga, bến xe, thuận lợi cho việc tham quan. Kiến trúc được thiết kế sang trọng với hệ thống phòng ngủ rộng rãi, tiện nghi và hiện đại => cùng trải nghiệm thử một đêm tại đây xem sao các bạn???

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Hồng Kông - Thiên đường mua sắm*

Cùng đặt chân đến Hồng Kông để thỏa thích mua sắm, đắm mình trong thế giới của những mặt hàng quốc tế có mẫu mã mới nhất, các sản phẩm công nghệ tiên tiến nhất mà bạn không thể tìm thấy ở bất kỳ nơi nào khác. Và tuyệt vời hơn là bạn sẽ hoàn toàn không phải trả các khoản thuế như VAT (thuế giá trị gia tăng như tại Thái Lan, Việt Nam), GST (thuế hàng hóa và dịch vụ như ở Singapore) vì Hồng Kông có chính sách kích cầu hoàn hảo là không đánh thuế cho đa số các mặt hàng (ngoại trừ rượu, thuốc lá và nước hoa). Đi Hồng Kông và “rinh” về nhà thật nhiều quà lưu niệm thôi các bạn ơi!

*Guangzhou Guest House*

Giá: từ 35 USD/phòng/đêm trở lên.

Nằm ngay trung tâm, gần trạm tàu điện ngầm, nhân viên phục vụ tương đối tốt và thân thiện, phòng nghỉ khá nhỏ với giường ngủ không được thoải mái cho lắm nhưng sạch sẽ và tiện nghi.

Đ/c: Flat B1,10F, Mirador Mansion,58-62 Nathan Road,Tsim Sha Tsui,Kowloon, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hồng Kông 

*Shamrock Hotel*

Giá: từ 192 USD/phòng/đêm trở lên

Có vị trí thuận tiện cho việc mua sắm, tham quan, ngắm cảnh vì gần ga tàu điện, cửa hàng tạp hóa, chợ, các ngân hàng …Phòng ốc rất sạch sẽ, thoáng mát và tiện nghi. Nhân viên phục vụ tận tình và chu đáo. Tuy nhiên, phòng toilet cùng hệ thống thoát nước không tốt lắm.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## bbcn23

Giới thiệu Pearl Sea Hotel

    Tọa lạc trên một vị trí lý tưởng,bên cạnh bãi biển Mỹ Khê xinh đẹp, nơi được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 01 trong 06 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh. Khách sạn Pearl Sea luôn là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời của Quý khách. Đến với khách sạn Pearl Sea, Quý khách có đầy đủ không gian tiện lợi để ngắm bán đảo Sơn Trà thơ mộng bên cạnh bãi biển trong xanh, rực ánh nắng vàng, ngắm cảnh toàn thành phố Đà Nẵng, ngắm cầu quay Sông Hàn xinh đẹp, cầu Thuận Phước lấp lánh dưới ánh đèn màn đêm huyền ảo.

    Khách sạn Pearl Sea khai trương vào đầu tháng 04 năm 2011, với kiến trúc độc đáo, được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn tương đương 3 sao, bao gồm 10 tầng - 45 phòng cùng những trang thiết bị hiện đại, sang trọng và ấm cúng sẽ đáp ứng được mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách. Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp,năng động và nhiệt tình, Khách sạn Pearl Sea tự tin sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những dịch vụ tốt nhất, luôn đem dến sự hài lòng, cảm giác thư giãn thoải mái thật sự như ngôi nhà tiện nghi và hạnh phúc của Qúy khách.
    Chỉ mất khoảng bảy phút ô tô để đi từ sân bay Quốc tế Đà Nẵng, Nhà ga hay Trung tâm thương mại, khách sạn Pearl Sea là điểm đến vô cùng thuận lợi dành cho Quý khách. Tại đây, chỉ vài phút bách bộ Quý khách sẽ được hòa mình vào vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên sơn thủy hữu tình với bờ cát trắng mịn màng, những làn nước trong xanh như được ôm ấp bởi ngọn núi Sơn Trà.






    Liên hệ:
    Địa chỉ: Lô B2-09-10, đường Loseby, An Cư 3, Quận Sơn Trà, TP Đà Nẵng
    hotline: 0988331375 - 0905891882 (Mr.Khương)
    Điện thoại: ( 84 511) 3925999 - 3917555
    Di động: ( 84) 0919344737 - 01215799799
    Fax: ( 84 511) 3917555
    Email: Pearlseahotel@gmail.com
    Yahoo: Pearlseahotel
    Skype: Pearlsea_hotel
    Website: khách sạn ven biển đà nẵng | khách sạn biển ngọc | khách sạn đà nẵng | khách sạn bãi biển mỹ khê

----------

